# 15 HP merc bogging down when throttled



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1999 outboard, I'd start by doing a complete lube, tune-up and carb rebuild.
Then see what that does to the performance.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Carb kit, rebuild and new fuel pump should solve your problems.. Also, check your plugs and make sure each cylinder is firing correctly. Try spraying some sort of starting fluid in your carb throat to see if the engine picks up speed when bogging. If it does then it is surely a fuel issue..


----------



## damarshall7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like a clogged high speed jet, or a air leak somewhere in the fuel delivery system. Clean and rebuild carb, rebuild fuel pump and replace hoses. Make sure all of the hoses are clamped tightly and there is no where for air to leak in the system. I have ran into this with a few motors i have rebuilt. If you need any advice feel free to pm me


----------



## bray824 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rebuilt carb yesterday. Same problem. Adjusted idle screw on top of carb and problem seems to be fixed. I didn't think there could be any major problems as the motor looks and sounds perfect. Seems like it was just running too lean.


----------

